# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Educated Liberty Patriot Seeks Job/Career ( Willing to relocate)

## paulpwns

A little about me. I have been posting here on and off since Ron Paul's exploratory committee began. I worked with the GA chapter of Students for Ron Paul, and basically led a one man assault for liberty on Georgia State University during my time there. I graduated with a Bachelors Degree in Political Science with a 3.2 GPA and was accepted to a private law university here in Atlanta. I was unable to attend due to tuition costs and refused to take student loans based on my principles. I was recently laid off from my restaurant job that I took during my undergraduate course work, and I have found myself down and out. If any of you can provide with the following I would be greatly appreciated.

1. A Job/Career or the opportunity to build a job/career. 

2. Some type of work( paying) involved in the liberty movement.

3. Suggestions for what I should do next in regards to education without taking loans. 

I am willing to work very hard starting at the bottom if need be. I have many qualifications as well as 15/6 years of computer and social networking experience.

I can PM my resume or do a phone interview as well. 

Hoping someone in the movement will help out one your own.

Thanks for reading.

----------

